# Mysterious process using port 80 on Vista



## The Architect (Nov 14, 2007)

I have looked at netstat -b and found this under port 80:

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49540 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49552 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49554 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49555 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49557 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49562 CLOSE_WAIT
[System]

Then I tried netstat -ao and this showed:

TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49540 CLOSE_WAIT 3244
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49552 CLOSE_WAIT 3244
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49554 CLOSE_WAIT 3244
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49555 CLOSE_WAIT 3244
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49557 CLOSE_WAIT 3244
TCP 74.225.231.4:80 79-113-39-251:49562 CLOSE_WAIT 3244

For some reason i cannot find a program using that particular PID in task manager. This is strange, and I really need to free port 80.

I would also like to add that port 80 is not in use when I set the listening address on the host application to 127.0.0.1 and 74.225.231.4. It is when I am listening on 0.0.0.0 that the issue arises.

PS: i need to use 0.0.0.0 because i have a dynamic IP and i prefer not resetting the listening address each time my ip changes


----------



## The Architect (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got further into the problem and found in an output file generated by cmdprompt when i typed netstat -ano (only the significant part will be shown)

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State PID
TCP 0.0.0.0:80 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 3244

And then i tried tskill 3244 and this output came out:

C:\Windows\system32>tskill 3244
Could not find process: 3244

Same with taskkill:

C:\Windows\system32>taskkill /pid 3244
ERROR: The process "3244" not found.

Does anyone mind telling me what Vista can possibly be doing?


----------



## The Architect (Nov 14, 2007)

I solved my problem by closing DW20.exe which was a Windows Error Reporting service that was running. However, no sign of that process with ID 3244, but port 80 is working fine.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a Vista Tweak that lets you turn that thing off.


----------



## Andre Untiedt (Jan 14, 2010)

SQLEXPRESS uses port 80.
IIS (Web Publisher) uses port 80.

Debugging commands:
netstat -ab (What is using port?)
netstat -ao (What is the PID?)
netsh http show urlacl


----------

